# P&S Farmers



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Who has planted their garden??? I planted Silver King corn (5) rows, Straightneck squash, zuccini and burpless cucumbers on Saturday morning. Gonna wait a week or so before I plant tomatos and peppers.

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got some sweet potatoes and snow peas in, going to plant the yellow squash, zucchini, okra, and butternut squash later today. Bit of a late start for us.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have over 50 jalapeno's that I started from seed in January haven't put them in the ground yet I just don't have space for them all. Do I need to worry about rabbits or deer eating them?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never had any animals messing with my pepper plants. But the deer do love my peas, green beans, okra and even tomatos.
I had rabbits to destroy my cantalopes. They ate the rind off of the lopes and they left all of the good part. Squirrels will destroy corn as well. Year before last I have 3 rows of corn and I got 15 ears to eat. The squirrels got the rest. Last year I started shooting every one that I saw at the bird feeder. I did not lose a ear of corn last year.

A few years ago my neigbors ducks came in and ate the bottom out of every ripe tomato that I had. I had one tomato that I was waiting for it to get ripe on the vine. It was much larger than a softball. When I went out to pick it I grabbed it and felt the bottom had been ate out. I thought it may have been a turtle but that evening the ducks lined up and head to the garden and started eating tomatos. I broke out the paintball gun and unloaded. Ducks went everywhere!! Most of them went flying home with paint all over them. One was not so lucky. Who knew a paintball gun would kill a duck at 30 yards.

I generally don't plant peppers until the end of May because they like hot weather and they will just sit there and not grow until it gets hot. Then they take off. I doubt you will have problems with deer or rabbits eating them. But if they get hungry enough they will eat anything.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I was hoping the peppers natural defenses would protect it. They are already over a foot tall so they had to go outside. They are still in 3" peat pots in trays i have been to busy fishing to get them planted.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

They do need to go in the ground if they are over a foot tall. If space is liited you can actually crowd pepper plants. Just make sure you water them and fertlize as needed. 

What are you going to do with 50 plants worth of jalapeno peppers? Mine generally get so big I have to stake them or they will fall over due to the weight of all the peppers. 

Darin


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

we have just put our garden in, bell peppers,jalapeno peppers,banana peppers,onions,cucumbers,tomatos,strawberries,and various spices.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I honestly did not think they would all grow. I will have to give some away. The goal is making chipotle so I need a bunch since after they are smoked and dried there aint much left.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

A couple of years ago I was getting a walmart bag full off 4 plants every few days. I gave them away and finally canned some. I had had a couple of rabbits that year and I used their droppings as fertlizer. I dug a hole and filled the bottom with it. Then a layer of dirt and then the plant. When the weather turned hot those plants turned dark green and took off. I canned so many I have not needed to grow any since.

This year I plan to plant a few. Gonna try my hand at making homemade hot sauce. 

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I need to let them get red so I should not get quite that many.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had most of my cold greens in since last winter. They only began to actually flourish in march. I have Kale, Spinach, Swiss chard, And a healthy patch of Detroit Red Beets [and greens]that wintered over. I have added escarole Redsail Buttercrunch and Romaine Arugula as soon as the starters were available at Ace here in AvonI have been eating killer salads for 1 month and had roasted beets last night. Added tomatoes 1 month ago, Mortgage Lifters, Red Beefsteak,Better boy, Early Girl, Sweet 100, Parks Whoppers, and some other Bonnies cups.
Also had an extensive try at the seed germinating thing this early spring. Did not do well,only germinating about 1/4 of the cups. I did manage to germinate some German Johnsons, Pink Brandy wines, Cherokee, Robesons, That all get planted this weekend w/o fail. Also see a patch of Purple Tomatillos that wintered over from the fallen fruit from one of the Noreasters that finished them last fall. 
Also got peppers in. Bonnies had good choices this year. I have Serrano, Jalapeno, Sweet reds, Yelllow Bell,Marconi Red, Quadratto Rossi Plus 2 eggplant.
Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano, Genovese Basil ,Dill, Tarragon. Plus 2 Red Rasberry Bushes
Still to go: Cukes, Zukes, and Okra when the starters are available.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got potatoes, onions, lettuce up and looking good. swiss chard is the only hold over from fall/winter crops. It will be flowering soon, and that will be all for it. this weekend, I hope to plant corn and green beans and maybe squash, zuchini, and cukes. Night temps have been down in the 40s recently, so I might hold off on those last ones for another week. Tomatoes whenever I see some nice plants.

Usually, by this time, I'd have all those crops in, at least, the first planting. But the cool spring gave some extra time to work on the soil. I added a couple buckets (tractor-size buckets) and lime to one of my gardens. And was able to till, wait, and till again to get rid of a lot weeds, etc. Cleaned out the chicken coop and set up the compost bin. that should get to cooking as soon as it warms up consistently.

Hay season is right around the corner too.


----------

